# How long do bloodworms last?



## SeaSalt

*How long does bloodworms last?*

My buddy and I fished Meatapeake last night and got 1 dink. It was cold....

Well, I bought five bags of blood worms from Fishing Island in Alexandria for 6.75. We only used two. How long do they live if I keep them cold? 

If they are not going to last more than a week, I will be giving them away. Whoever needs some nice juicy bloods, you can arrange something with me to pick it up.


----------



## Big Rad

*try this...*

I usually take mine out of the plastic bag and put them in a flat plastic container lined with a paper towel. I put em in there with the "seaweed". If you turn them on a regular basis they should last for more than a week. If any die just take em out.


----------



## BLUEFISH

I was just wondering...During my fishing trip to montauk, Ny last year I noticed local using SAND WORM as a bait for stripers up there. Looked like Bloodworm on steroid but it is really soft and dies quick too. Does anyone think this worm might be better than bloodworm in our water? Oh well...


----------



## Anthony

I think that sandworms are more fragile and harder to keep that bloodies so that is why MD shops don't carry them too often if at all. Plus there are quite a few anglers who have never heard of them. I've personally never used them before but wouldn't mind giving them a try if I can find a local bait shop to carry them.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

Sand worms, I think are ok, but they don't work as well as bloods,they're good for spot,perch and maybe dinks. I bought some a few years ago when I was bottom fishing on a boat with friends,we started useing them first, never got to the bloods because the sandworms were so big and long.


----------



## Orest

Warren Bait Box sells then; cheaper then blood worns and worked just fine last year for me at SPSP catching spot.


----------



## Wrong Way

The place over othe Bay Bridge called Island Hunting and Fishing sells their bloodworms in some type of water solution. I've had them stay alive for over 3 weeks before. I think it's some type of saltwater/saline solution. I'm trying to mix up some now to keep the left over bloodworms alive until next week


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

Wrong Way, he calls the dealer where he gets the worms from and finds out what the PH of the water that they live in and that's why they're so big and healthy and keep longer.


----------



## markedwards

that solution is seawater.and i use a clean spray bottle and every day i give them a couple of shots of water and turn the container over.they will live for 2-4 weeks this way.


----------



## m.j.

What types of bait rig do you use for rock when your using bloodworms for bait?


----------



## cocoflea

Sandworm are the choice of worms from New York and north and they are great for Stripers and will keep for about a week in a refrigerator. They are also great for porgies and flounders. they go for about $4.25 a dozen in most bait shops


----------



## Speegs619

I know someone down here in Delaware near the IRI that is raising his own bloodworms and has had them last well through the summer. The only time that he has had a severe die-off is after the bloodworms mate in mid-to-late June.

He has a pond that he built in his backyard (similar to those used to decorate gardens) in which he placed a decent amount of muds/silt on the bottom so the bloods can burrow. The bottom of the pond takes up about 3/4 of the depth of the pond. He has a large saltwater filter that aerates and recirculates the water to the pond at a constant salinity rate, which also cuts down the smell. He enclosed the top of the pond with screen which he removes when harvesting the bloods for his own fishing use. He'll sell some once in a while to people that he knows (like me) at a more affordable rate than the tackle shops.


----------



## inawe

2 ta 3 weeks use the blue ice pks ta keep them cool ant type a water get,s on them reduce,s there life span very fast  www.mainebait.com


----------



## Orest

If the fish are biting now to long.


----------

